# deer hunting?



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

I have always wondered why deer hunting in Ohio is limited to just bow shotgun and muzzle loader? Y no rifle calibers?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I use a .44 mag. Revolver. However } heard that the state may consider some regions acceptable for rifle, had anyone else heard this or know if it's true or not?

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> I use a .44 mag. Revolver. However } heard that the state may consider some regions acceptable for rifle, had anyone else heard this or know if it's true or not?
> 
> I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


Heard something about rifles that shoot pistol cartridges being considered or something along those lines

Who knows how true it is


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Too many stupid people out there! Having a bunch of em shooting guns at 100-150 yards is bad enought, you want them the ability to toss lead further?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

People have been talking about rifle rumors for decades. So far there&#8217;s no hint that&#8217;ll ever happen, I personally doubt that it will. I think the amount of people is just too great in most areas for it to be considered safe.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Too many people & too flat in much of the state. Doubt if it ever happens myself.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I live in northern Ohio and less than 10 miles form the Pa border. And is is just a populated as where I live, and they use rifles. As long as I can remember there has been no accidental shots at houses with a rifle. So using rifles in Ohio could be feasible.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

they just started letting indiana use some of the big heavy calibur rifles that dont have alot of range on them. maby they will follow suit in ohio soon. this is also going to be the 1st full season with cross bows in indiana. it started just handicap hunters, then they added the last part of the bow season. now this year its sopposed to be the whole season. good luck.
sherman


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep to many houses within range of the high powered rifles and people not shooting with a completely capable backstop. Like a hill or extremely heavy wooded area. I love my Winchester 270 and it is considered a "close" range ballistic weapon. At 300yds you really need to dope your scope for windage and gravitational drop. Like I said I love it and its knockdown ability. Although its not a bear caliber it can be used for game up to elk and depending on the proximity, moose as well, and its one heck of a varmint gun. I would love a rifle area to open up for a short season here in ohio even if was on a lottery style of hunt.
JMTCW
donm


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I've wondered this myself! it's legal to use high powered rifles for coyotes so any argument about too many people or anything of that nature is nonsense 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> I've wondered this myself! it's legal to use high powered rifles for coyotes so any argument about too many people or anything of that nature is nonsense
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's not an accurate comparison. It's not about too many people in their houses, it's the amount of people out hunting at one time. That would be the issue. Not all areas are bad, but many are.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> That's not an accurate comparison. It's not about too many people in their houses, it's the amount of people out hunting at one time. That would be the issue. Not all areas are bad, but many are.


I see what you're saying, although I still don't fully understand 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Just use a ML plenty of distance. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Had a guy up from tenn last year and he shot 305 yards and dropped a buck in its tracks. Amazing shot. My buddy is a outfitter in Ohio. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes, you can use rifles all day long for groundhogs and coyotes, just not during deer gun seasons.

The argument too many accidents, etc...is the EXACT same argument you heard from folks prior to concealed carry becoming legal in OH, and it just didn't happen. Same will happen with rifles, they'll come at some point. Once the state figures out how to maximize their profit from opening up for rifles, it will be legal.


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

If they allowed riffles it would change the statistics to much this way-

2011- first day of gun season. 5,000,000 shots fired.
30,000 deer harvested.
1 accident where hunter tripped over fence and shot himself in foot.
1 laama checked in at check staion as deer.
1 report of slug shooting vehicle.

2012 (riffles allowed)- first day of gun season. 5,000,000 shots fired.
30,000 deer harvested.
1 accident where hunter tripped over fence and shot himself in foot.
1 laama checked in at check staion as deer.
1 pony shot with rifle at 500 yards.
1 report of slug shooting vehicle.
2 hunters shot with rifles at salt fork state park.
10 houses report bullets penatrating walls and 1 cat fatality 
while sleeping on couch.
10,000 hunters call 911 claiming to be afriad to walk out of the 
woods and requesting escorts back to thier trucks.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

GPtimes2 said:


> If they allowed riffles it would change the statistics to much this way-
> 
> 2011- first day of gun season. 5,000,000 shots fired.
> 30,000 deer harvested.
> ...


agreed! There are more dum a#@es with guns than there are intelligent, safe people with guns. If a dummy has the capability to shoot at a deer 300 yards away(even though he SUCKS with a rifle).. gauranteed... he will take the shot...I understand there ARE hunters out there that actually can, SAFELY take an animal at that range... but they can do that because they have practiced practiced practiced...Ive seen too many morons just in shotgun season!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Gosh I hope this never happens in this state. If you think the orange army is bad the first day of shotgun, what would a first day of rifle look like. 

There would be some guy with 30/06 trying to shoot a horse at 500 yards down at mohican lol.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I just love how everyone is knocking the judgement abilities of us hunters. Hunting is one of the safest sports. It wouldn't be anything like people are suggesting. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

> I just love how everyone is knocking the judgement abilities of us hunters. Hunting is one of the safest sports. It wouldn't be anything like people are suggesting.


 You may be right about the severity of dissaster sugested, But there are a lot of hunters that do not have good judgement or good abilities. If they did, you would not here multible shots from the same gun (that ussually shows some type of deficency). I would feel better if every hunter (regardless of weapon) had to pass a profenciency test. I think everyone would have to admit that the shots fired to harvest ratios are rediculous. We should be thinking "one shot, one kill".


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

GPtimes2 said:


> You may be right about the severity of dissaster sugested, But there are a lot of hunters that do not have good judgement or good abilities. If they did, you would not here multible shots from the same gun (that ussually shows some type of deficency). I would feel better if every hunter (regardless of weapon) had to pass a profenciency test. I think everyone would have to admit that the shots fired to harvest ratios are rediculous. We should be thinking "one shot, one kill".


Especially when you hear the exact same report from the exact same location 5 or 6 times in quick succession. Plug in the magazine, anyone? I'm not questioning the judgement and abilities of all hunters, just those of the knotheads that I have witnessed with my own eyes. Do I want them employing long range, high powered rifles? Hell no! They're dangerous enough with the short range stuff!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think it just goes to safety. just like here in indiana there is just so much flat open land its just not safe for hunters to be shooting high powered rifles. with people shooting in small wood lots and open fields and some people taking 500 yrd + shots, there is just no telling where the bullets would end up. the max range on these rifles are in the thousands. where muzzleloaders and shotgun max range is a few hundred yrds.

when i first started deer hunting in indiana i couldnt understand why we were limited to shotguns and muzzleloader. but after hunting for a few years and seeing deer running across an open field with houses on one or two sides of the field, and watching hunters empty there guns at that deer shooting right at those houses. it didnt take me long to figure out what would have happened to those houses if they had been shooting high powered rifles. i know most hunters would have enough common sense to not shoot a high powered rifle towards a house. but there is that 10% that just dont have any common sense. so because of that 10% we must all pay the price.
sherman


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Ohio is the only state amongst it's bordering states that does not allow rifle hunting in some form. So if safety were the only concern it would be an insult to the hunters of Ohio to suggest we just can't handle it here.

There are a lot of rifles we could use based on ballistic comparison to what we can legally use now. No difference whatsoever by ballistic comparison. Some rifles are arguably safer than the shotguns we use now anyway. Some of the shotguns are rifles and so are the muzzle loaders. They just get to enjoy their perceptions of being inferior based on their namesakes. We've been using rifles for a long time now. Just not the variety that uses all brass cartridges in them.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I live less than 10 minutes from the Pa border. And it has just many communities as Ohio does. And they have NO problems. So that "shoot further" theory has no base. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

